# Pics of my third build



## Speckled (Mar 19, 2008)

Some pictures of my third build. Not even pre-school in regards to most builders on here hwell:.

Built on a Rainshaddow IP843 blank. Fuji SK reels seat and cork grips. Fuji guides. Go easy on me guys :rotfl:. I'm still learning.

Thanks for looking and comments welcomed.


----------



## TXFishSlayer (Apr 28, 2014)

What's not to like? Looking good!

The color combo looks good too.


----------



## Speckled (Mar 19, 2008)

TXFishSlayer said:


> What's not to like? Looking good!
> 
> The color combo looks good too.


Thanks


----------



## ellisredfish (Jul 5, 2005)

It looks like an off of the shelf rod and I don't mean that in a bad way. I can't find a flaw in that rod. Nice work.


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Yes, nice work. That blank is a workhorse for trout/red/flounder. I don't have the benefit of using high speed to put my finish on to get good straight edges, so I use Scotch magic tape when I'm doing the second coat of finish. I also have no problem applying finish over the whole area between DF guide feet...I'd rather it be well sealed from moisture, than not. You gotta know I like that color combo! Keep on building and posting!


----------



## alldaylong (Mar 6, 2011)

I'm having a hard time finding anything wrong with the build, like FishSlayer and Goags. Veteran builders would tell me this often when I first started a couple years ago. "Just keep building" Mighty fine color combo and finish work.


----------



## Speckled (Mar 19, 2008)

ellisredfish said:


> It looks like an off of the shelf rod and I don't mean that in a bad way. I can't find a flaw in that rod. Nice work.


Thank you Sir.


----------



## Speckled (Mar 19, 2008)

Goags said:


> Yes, nice work. That blank is a workhorse for trout/red/flounder. I don't have the benefit of using high speed to put my finish on to get good straight edges, so I use Scotch magic tape when I'm doing the second coat of finish. I also have no problem applying finish over the whole area between DF guide feet...I'd rather it be well sealed from moisture, than not. You gotta know I like that color combo! Keep on building and posting!


Thank you Jerry. Will keep in mind the finish on the DF guides.

I will post up a picture with the reel that will be going on that rod. I think you will like it too .

What's this Scotch magic tape you speak of:question:.


----------



## Speckled (Mar 19, 2008)

alldaylong said:


> I'm having a hard time finding anything wrong with the build, like FishSlayer and Goags. Veteran builders would tell me this often when I first started a couple years ago. "Just keep building" Mighty fine color combo and finish work.


Thank you for the comments. Will keep trying to get better.


----------



## Swampland (Mar 25, 2008)

Good work Robert. Minimal thread wraps is how I like to build them too.


----------



## Speckled (Mar 19, 2008)

Swampland said:


> Good work Robert. Minimal thread wraps is how I like to build them too.


Thanks Lance .

Hopefully I'm not bothering you to much on the spinning rod build :biggrin:.


----------



## fido98 (Oct 18, 2011)

I wish I could build a rod like that. Most of the Aggie rods I see are 'overly Aggie'. That one looks fantastic IMO. Great job!

gig 'em


----------



## Speckled (Mar 19, 2008)

fido98 said:


> I wish I could build a rod like that. Most of the Aggie rods I see are 'overly Aggie'. That one looks fantastic IMO. Great job!
> 
> gig 'em


Thanks a lot .


----------



## KayakCowboy (Aug 25, 2005)

Nice!


----------



## Doc Labanowski (Jan 9, 2006)

Very Clean Build


----------



## capt.dru (Oct 24, 2009)

Nice clean build! Thats how I build my rods as well. Simple and clean.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Nice


----------



## cfulbright (Jun 24, 2009)

Looks great, bet ya it is lighter, and more sensitive then any off the shelve rod.


----------



## Speckled (Mar 19, 2008)

KayakCowboy said:


> Nice!


Thanks


----------



## Speckled (Mar 19, 2008)

Doc Labanowski said:


> Very Clean Build


Thank you Doc


----------



## Speckled (Mar 19, 2008)

capt.dru said:


> Nice clean build! Thats how I build my rods as well. Simple and clean.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


Thanks capt.dru


----------



## Speckled (Mar 19, 2008)

dbarham said:


> Nice


Thank you dbarham.


----------



## Speckled (Mar 19, 2008)

cfulbright said:


> Looks great, bet ya it is lighter, and more sensitive then any off the shelve rod.


Very much appreciated cfulbright


----------



## rolwhit (Feb 7, 2014)

good job Robert. One of the biggest lessons I had to learn was to keep it clean. Clean is always good. We are all most critical on ourselves man, you are no different than any of us. Your ahead of the learning curve I'd say.


----------



## Speckled (Mar 19, 2008)

rolwhit said:


> good job Robert. One of the biggest lessons I had to learn was to keep it clean. Clean is always good. We are all most critical on ourselves man, you are no different than any of us. Your ahead of the learning curve I'd say.


Thank you Roland


----------



## Doc Labanowski (Jan 9, 2006)

Nice looking gear, lean and clean.


----------



## Speckled (Mar 19, 2008)

Doc Labanowski said:


> Nice looking gear, lean and clean.


Any kind of complement from you Doc is really nice, Thanks.


----------



## Batson-Brands (Jan 22, 2015)

good job.. Just keep on building! Your moving forward!
One of Doc's best comments I have ever heard:
"Its not about perfection, its about progression" Docski

Gotta love him


----------

